# Advice wanted with printing this t-shirt design!



## 2tees (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

I mainly use heat transfer vinyl and occasionally screen printers.

A client want's 80 of these t-shirts. All the same design but 20 in green, 20 in pink etc.










I was thinking of having the main middle section printed at A3 size and then pressing it my self with a heat press and then using special heat vinyl to do the glitter designs over the top.

Any advice on how to do this t-shirt would be appreciated.

The only concern I have is I don't have a A3 heat press... the heat press I have is 38 cm x 38cm. 

Also I don't print onto transfer paper, I will need to look for someone in the uk to do this, whilst also not knowing what the quality will be like?

ADVICE PLEASE!!


----------



## clubnick (Feb 18, 2009)

To start, this looks like a job for a Direct-To Garment DTG T-Shirt inkjet printer that uses textile pigments and white ink. You may want to find a dealer of these types of printers in the UK so they can refer you an end user that may do contract work who is more local to you. From there, you can ask about glitter type or foil embossing as a final element. You may want to contact MS in Itlay because their DTG printers utilize conveyers that pulls garments into the printer - allowing more control and print range. They have several types of printers for garments and they probably can offer you much more advice than my knowledge on this type of print. Here is a link to their Euro website... http://www.msitaly.com


----------



## 2tees (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks clubnick, appreciated.


----------



## 2tees (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

How much would they cost with postage to uk? (80)


----------

